# black cloud snow goose round



## duckdogsroc (Feb 15, 2010)

Has anyone had a problem with these rounds cycling thru a mossberg 935 thanks


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I have gone through 3 cases with a SBE1 &SBE2 and never had an issue


----------

